# Conical Molds



## acpeacemaker (Apr 16, 2015)

At work we use smooth walled conicals. I'm going to start buying odd and end things for work at home. I was curious if anyone had experience with the ones that are layered graduated rings. Is there a different purpose they are designed for? They look like they could end up as a pain, but wasn't sure. At the same time it might be easier separating slag.

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## METLMASHER (Apr 16, 2015)

^ Yep. First thing I thought of was an inverted cone of good metal, with a slag that has a ridge to smack with a hammer. Bet the big refiners love that thing.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 16, 2015)

That's the thing. I work in the lab for a very large mine. I asked someone about it, and they acted like they never even have seen them. I thought maybe their protocol is kind of a "already set in their own way."


----------



## 4metals (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you have a picture of one? I cannot see a purpose of it being graduated as cone molds are classically used when most of what you are pouring off is slag or when you re-melt slag and flux it differently to get any remaining beads to coalesce into one bead which collects at the bottom of the cone. 

There are basically 3 size cone molds commonly available, the assay cone mold, these are pretty small, about 2" across the top diameter and 1 1/2" deep. they usually come as either 2 alongside each other or as a line of 6 in a row. Next is the intermediate size is primarily for slag. It is 8" diameter and about 6" deep. This is a popular size. Finally the big boy is 19" in diameter and 14" deep. These are not something you lift up and move and they usually are purchased with a specially made steel wheeled dolly to move these about. All three of these type cone molds have smooth interior walls.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm searching through all the assay sites I've been going to and cannot find it so maybe it wasn't meant to be. :\ Could be because I'm on my phone to. I thought Legend had it but that's a negative.

The one I found was cast iron and a double mold. I thought I've come across it as graphite to, but I know graphite would be a poor choice altogether. The design of the mold is like a step drill bit but of course larger. I'll keep looking and post it if i come across it. 
At work I'm familiar with the 8's and there are some inline 6 2"s. There is only a couple people I know of that handle the big ones and don't see them used often. (I don't know what size they are.) -edit I guess they are 19 I just haven't got to be acquainted with them yet. 

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## grainsofgold (Jun 13, 2015)

http://www.italimpianti.it/en/fine-cast-iron-conical-flask/

They have various sizes listed here


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 13, 2015)

The thing was is, the ones I had talked about had the inner walls to produce something similar to this pic. (Step drill bits) Of course, except larger. I couldn't ever find them again. :/

Thanks for the link.


----------



## grainsofgold (Jun 27, 2015)

I would not think the steps would be a benefit - assuming you are pouring various melts in the mold how could you possibly end up with the correct level of flux at each step of the cone to knock off - I would think you would have some metals go above and below the steps and then it would be problematic

With the basic smooth cone molds that I posted previously - it seems that gravity is your friend and you simply knock off the above the metals you are after -

Better to check with Lou or 4 9s to be sure- 

Grains of gold-


----------

